# Effective range of a .410 slug?



## Huntnut (Jan 21, 2000)

I do not have any experience shooting deer with a .410.

In your opinion, what is the effective range of a .410 slug?

Thanks!


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

It truly depends on how accurate the launching device is. Thinking slightly extended bow range will not lead you astray though. I killed a few with .410 slugs in a custom bolt action and the damage/blood trails etc looked just like I shot them with a 357Mag revolver with jacketed soft points, reactions at the hit were similar too.


----------



## Huntnut (Jan 21, 2000)

Ok, let me fill in a few variables to the equation...

.410 shotgun
Iron sights
New young hunter (1st deer attempt)

I am thinking no further than 30 yards...sound about right?


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Huntnut said:


> Ok, let me fill in a few variables to the equation...
> 
> .410 shotgun
> Iron sights
> ...



Sounds about right IF the young hunter is up to the task and is proficient with it. Deer aren't made of Kevlar, but ya still have to hit them in the right spot. I had a few naysayers while I was building the 410 bolt, several very dead deer shut them right up.


----------



## tratt (Dec 10, 2002)

Son harvested a buck during the youth hunt a couple years ago with a single shot .410 with a 4X scope. It was at 40 yards. That was the max I would let him shoot. You need to try different manufactured rounds because each group very diffrent and one didn't group at all. The best was 3 rounds in a 3" diameter circle at 40 yards. Switched to a .243 the next year.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes they can and yes they will do the job. I had a buddy that was pretty good with his to about 45 yards . That said practice a lot . They are 1/4 oz slugs. As long as you are sitting with the young hunter and they can constantly put three slugs in a coffee can lid size bullseye it will be good. I for sure would keep it within 40 yards. Just my two cents.


----------



## Huntnut (Jan 21, 2000)

Cool,

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## dt7 (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes my daughter hunted with a 
.410 but we did practice ALOT. Her small stature required it's use. Does the job but my Max range for her was 30 yds, not a step further. At 15 to 20 yds it was pretty darn accurate.


----------



## gtokid1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good read
http://mcb-homis.com/deer9410/index.htm


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

You're asking for trouble beyond 40 with a .410


----------



## cwalker5586 (Nov 6, 2010)

CHASINEYES said:


> You're asking for trouble beyond 40 with a .410


I’m not saying your wrong but the old guy that owns the property in southern Ohio I hunt on shot a doe a couple years ago with a Rossi 410 iron sights shooting a “pumpkin ball” at 76 yards and dropped it, again I’ve personally never hunted with one but I witnessed that with my own eyes


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

cwalker5586 said:


> I’m not saying your wrong but the old guy that owns the property in southern Ohio I hunt on shot a doe a couple years ago with a Rossi 410 iron sights shooting a “pumpkin ball” at 76 yards and dropped it, again I’ve personally never hunted with one but I witnessed that with my own eyes


Iron sights or scope is irrelevant, IMO. Good eye's and iron sights can be extremely accurate. I "used to" punch hole for hole or damn close to it with my 12 and my .54 Renegade at 50 yards..

My concern is penetration issues. I've seen it too often with the .410... Hit in the ribs and you'll be fine. Catch shoulder and things get sketchy real quick.. Aside from that, I know the .410 is capable out to 100 with the "right" POI.


----------



## cwalker5586 (Nov 6, 2010)

CHASINEYES said:


> Iron sights or scope is irrelevant, IMO. Good eye's and iron sights can be extremely accurate. I "used to" punch hole for hole or damn close to it with my 12 and my .54 Renegade at 50 yards..
> 
> My concern is penetration issues. I've seen it too often with the .410... Hit in the ribs and you'll be fine. Catch shoulder and things get sketchy real quick.. Aside from that, I know the .410 is capable out to 100 with the "right" POI.


Agreed


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

This topic has been beaten pretty well over the past. So instead of rehashing editorial comments, I’ll let the reader come to his own conclusions.

Famed ballistician Col. Townsend Whelen theorized we should have 1,000 ft.-lbs. of energy at the animal to cleanly take deer-size game.

Chuckhawks has a lower standard, that I tend to agree with.

“It is generally recommended that a small bore (.24-.32 caliber) rifle bullet suitable for medium size (CXP2 class) game be carrying about 800 ft. lbs. of kinetic energy when it hits.”

A 2 1/2” .410 slug has 654ft/lbs at muzzle, 348ft/lbs at 50 yards and 211ft/lbs at 100 yards. Compare that to the 20ga, which has 1513ft/lbs at muzzle, then 931 at 50 yards and 648 at 100 yards. So, the 20ga has the same energy at 100 yards as the .410 has if you pressed the barrel to the deer.

Now, a .357 mag pistol is a viable option for handgun hunters, on the minimum side. The common 158gr jacketed .357 load has roughly 535ft/lbs at muzzle 430ft/lbs at 50 yards.

However, handgun hunters are typically your most experienced and most selective guys out there. There’s been 2 bucks killed at the Pinefarm with a .357 pistol over the years. Both were under 20 yard shots in the hands of an expert.

It’s typically very novice women and children who end up relegated to a smooth bore .410 with nothing more than a big single bead at the end of the barrel.

As far as recoil, the .410 produces recoil from 7-10lbs of recoil energy, depending on the weight of the shotgun. A light single shot will be closer to 10lbs.

A .243 produces 8-11lbs of recoil energy.

A .223 with a good 62gr deer hunting bullet produces around 4-5lbs of recoil energy. The .223 with a 62gr Barnes bullet also brings 1323ft/lbs of energy at muzzle, 1050 at 100 yards and 830 at 200 yards. Compare that to the .410 with 654 at muzzle.

I’ll let the parents decide if they think the .410 is a good option. If you have access to a .223, reread this post and let the numbers sink in.

If you decide on a .223, try this ammo-
https://www.remington.com/ammunition/centerfire-rifle/hog-hammer

Ballistic chart-
https://images.remington-catalog.com/57a0adef797dc


----------



## deerehunter (Sep 26, 2011)

good info


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

deerehunter said:


> good info


Sometimes it’s better to let people come to their own conclusions. Those numbers speak for themselves. With the great bullet selection out there today, .22 centerfires are great options for new hunters. An added beauty is, if using a .223, practice ammo is cheap and plentiful.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Pinefarm2015 said:


> This topic has been beaten pretty well over the past. So instead of rehashing editorial comments, I’ll let the reader come to his own conclusions.
> 
> Famed ballistician Col. Townsend Whelen theorized we should have 1,000 ft.-lbs. of energy at the animal to cleanly take deer-size game.
> 
> ...


A group of deer hunters got tired of 12ga 1oz slugs eating their scopes late 80s. One of them purchased a .410 pump, cut a few inches from the barrel to get rid of the modified choke then mounted a scope. 4 or 5 others soon followed suit. The result? A good shooting gun that did not eat scopes. But, it didn't take long to learn the .410 was not a trust worthy round outside of 40 yards. I've seen too many blunders with a .410... Weighted stocks and figuring out which scopes not to buy soon replaced the .410s.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Pinefarm2015 said:


> Sometimes it’s better to let people come to their own conclusions. Those numbers speak for themselves. With the great bullet selection out there today, .22 centerfires are great options for new hunters. An added beauty is, if using a .223, practice ammo is cheap and plentiful.


And if in the SLP, a .450


----------



## red wolf (Apr 1, 2014)

I would sell the 410 to someone looking for a 410 and it's intended small game purpose.. FYI great little gun round. Get some extra cash and look for a used light recoil rifle. I have a 44 mag the is very easy to shoot and have killed deer and bear. Good home safety gun also. 

Just my .02 I think it could save money and provide years of large game use and your kids grow.


----------

